# Linux can run DX9 via WINE?



## Ben Clarke (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.linux.com/feed/122015

On the full article, someone even ran 3DMark05 scoring 5k and 25fps in most tests... looks like I'll be switching to Ubuntu tomorrow.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 24, 2008)

WINE isn't the easiest thing to use in the world. Just because someone scores a decent benchmark doesn't mean that it is a practical choice for a gamer. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 24, 2008)

Exactly, WINE can be a serious pain... But it does work, remember because you are running emulation you do lose some performance there...

If you do know how to use WINE and are good with linux its not hard to get it all going though... Just make sure the games you play will run under WINE.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 25, 2008)

WINE is not emulation, it implements the windows api into linux, so that you can natively execute windows programs, it uses non microsoft code and thats why not 100% of all windows programs work with it.. but a majority do.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 25, 2008)

The biggest trouble for me was getting the danged drivers installed. I will stick to vista, but I would love it if Linux was easier to game on.


----------



## xfire (Feb 25, 2008)

^^ Which drivers were that? Is it the ATI drivers?


----------



## niko084 (Feb 25, 2008)

panchoman said:


> WINE is not emulation, it implements the windows api into linux, so that you can natively execute windows programs, it uses non microsoft code and thats why not 100% of all windows programs work with it.. but a majority do.



Sorry I always end up using the term "emulation" with WINE, and you are correct it is very much so not emulation...

But for comparative performance, a program under WINE vs a full linux supported version of the same program is a decently amount slower.... My point was more that running games/programs under WINE generally leaves you with a little less performance than under windows.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 25, 2008)

WINE = Wine Is Not an Emulator, hehe.
Hat's off though to the guy who is that desperate to run Windows apps in Linux... *scratches head* I must say it's amazing to see that people HATE Windows but love it's applications, lol.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 25, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> I must say it's amazing to see that people HATE Windows but love it's applications, lol.



Well its not so much windows as its microsoft for the most of people who always bash windows... Personally I prefer linux, I find it far superior for a number of things, but when it comes to user friendliness and support for applications well thats another story, but if the programs were written for linux I wouldn't have windows on my machine.

Where I really see a major difference is in large file copying from drive to drive, dvd encoding, etc.


----------



## stordoff (Feb 25, 2008)

WINE isn't always slower, some apps run faster under WINE than they do in Windows. (Granted these are few and far between)


----------



## niko084 (Feb 25, 2008)

stordoff said:


> WINE isn't always slower, some apps run faster under WINE than they do in Windows. (Granted these are few and far between)



Never seen that, but I wont rule it out as a possibility....


----------



## Zedicus (Feb 25, 2008)

for ease of use and setup try cedega.  its designed more for 3d apps (games) anyways. and developed by the same group as wine.

getting the drivers install can be a chore but its faaar easier now then it was even a handfull of months ago.

linux is gaining, some day we shall rule the world.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 25, 2008)

Zedicus said:


> linux is gaining, some day we shall rule the world.



As unfortunate as it is, that will never happen as long as software is allowed to be protected by copy write.
And as long as companies will want $$.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 25, 2008)

theres a actually a very very neat trick that i found out about wine.  wine uses non-m$ libraries, which cause some slight performacne drops, instability etc.. but it features the ability to import libraries... what a lot of wine users do is they take all the libraries (.dll files) from win xp/win vista and import it into wine and wine automatically overrides its libraries with the windows equivalent.  only 4 libraries which dont work from windows.. and you have to use the wine libraries of: kernel32.dll, gdi32.dll, user32.dll, and ntdll.dll

yeah.. installing age of empires right now... just copied over the dll files from the cd into my wine directory.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 16, 2008)

Arch Linux FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Frick (Mar 16, 2008)

I really have to read up on Wine, because I get NOTHING to work "out of the box" with it. Not even the Platinum-stuff. I just follow everything but naw, nothing, nada. Deus Ex almost runs smooth @ 640*480 though.

I think it might have to do with my i810-graphics.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 16, 2008)

frick, you want me to make sure that you have the right drivers and all for the card...

and also, try copying the dll files from the game cd into your wine's dll folder, and if you've got a win xp/vista installation handy, copy all of the dll's in the win32 folder except for the 4 listed above.. should work then.


----------

